# Advice on converting or keeping Classic and using CC



## WasOz (Feb 28, 2019)

Sorry for what might appear to be a dumb question and one that has probably been answered before but i can't find the thread.

I have been using LR desktop version since not long for 10 years or more and bought the last perpetual license. Since then a lot of features have been added and the old version is struggling a bit. I have purchased the photographers package with photoshop as CS5 was also getting a bit old.

What should I do with Classic - do I update it (adobe help appears to be sending around in circles and manager just tells me to open it) ?

I would like to use the new features - but can i only do that with the cloud version. I really would like to use the mobile version for sports photos and social media.

Thanks


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 28, 2019)

What are these new features with "the cloud version"? You can use Lr Mobile perfectly well with Lr Classic - only the keywords fail to sync.


----------



## WasOz (Feb 28, 2019)

The Classic Version (perpetual license) did not allow me to use mobile - when I start that LR Classic version it asks me to update to use mobile.  But Manager appears to think it is ok and update in LR Classic takes me to Adobe site which does not offer obvious link to update so I can use mobile from classic. I know have original classic version and new cloud version. Perhaps I misunderstood commentary and I cannot update classic to use dehaze etc.
Or do i need to update catalog to the new version first as I am using LR that really hasn't been updated since 2016 when the subscription system took hold.


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 28, 2019)

Can we see some screenshots, please? And also in Lightroom, what is the first line from Help > System Info?

One point of confusion (partly Adobe's fault!) is that you use the phrase "Classic Version (perpetual license)" and mention CC2015.14.  "Classic Version (perpetual license)" are a contradiction in terms. You seem to have the classic (small c) or real Lightroom version 6.14, but the subscription-limited continuation versions 7.x and 8.x have been renamed Lightroom Classic with a big C.  When you get a subscription, your version of Lightroom will be able to sync with LrMobile, but you will then be able to upgrade to Lightroom Classic with a big C.

If only I could bill Adobe at my hourly rate for all the time I have wasted with their product naming fiasco....


----------



## WasOz (Feb 28, 2019)

John you are correct I do have the real old version and the last update I think. I did click on CC Manger to open Classic and it asked to update catalog. If I update  classic catalog and then classic do I end up with a non-perpetual classic and a cloud version. If they could make it more confusing. Sorry

I assume I have entered into now paying adobe for the rest of my life as it doesn't appear that i can backward migrate a catalog


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 28, 2019)

WasOz said:


> I assume I have entered into now paying adobe for the rest of my life as it doesn't appear that i can backward migrate a catalog



It's true that you cannot back-migrate a catalogue, but if you stop paying for your subscription, Lightroom Classic will continue to work, with only the Develop and Map modules disabled. You'll still be able to access your images, and even to edit them using the Quick Develop features in the Library Module.


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 28, 2019)

So can we now go back to your question "What should I do with Classic - do I update it (adobe help appears to be sending around in circles and manager just tells me to open it) ?"

Normally, you should open LR Classic 8.2 and it would see your 6.14 catalogue and ask to update it. You would accept that, and it would copy the catalogue and upgrade its copy. You could then enable syncing in this catalogue.


----------

